# One guy asking for guidance



## theboss814 (Aug 10, 2008)

.


----------



## MarkChristmas (Aug 10, 2008)

Make a film.


----------



## nitrofour (Aug 10, 2008)

Make a Mark Christmas.


----------



## MarkChristmas (Aug 11, 2008)

That, too.

But seriously bro, make any kind of film. It can be stupid, smart, short as ****, just make anything. It is the best practice you can get and the best advice I can give.


----------



## Ard23 (Aug 11, 2008)

You have a doctorate? I assume this should be posted in the graduate school forum, as you must already have a Bachelor's from somewhere.

Your unique background in a non-film related industry will help, not hinder, your chances. Most schools (with the definite exception of AFI) don't require prior film experience. At UCLA, a number of people had literally never touched a film or video camera before coming to school. They're looking for creative potential and unique points of view. Anyone can learn the craft. They are looking for those who have stories to tell. USC is a great school, but not alone in accepting those with a non-film background. Also check out UCLA and Chapman (if you are committed to being on the west coast).


----------



## mckinnod (Aug 11, 2008)

Anyone and everyone has a shot in hades.  Focus on what you want and make it happen regardless of how tough things get.  It has worked for me.


----------



## braininabox (Aug 11, 2008)

Haha, if I am correct, pharmacy is the one weird exception when it comes to degrees, and the first degree you get when studying pharmacy is a PharmD (doctorate of pharmacy) 


I would definitely agree that you should pick up a decent camera ($1,000 or so) and try out the art, before committing to such a huge decision as film school. Making even a ten minute film can be a large amount of work, and it can begin to show you what aspects of filmmaking you enjoy and what aspects you would rather just not have to deal with. 

I know I am a very impulsive person myself, so I would strongly recommend that you discover whether your passion for film is substantial NOW, rather than wait until you are $200,000 into film school.


----------



## linsper23 (Aug 11, 2008)

> Originally posted by Ard23: Also check out UCLA and Chapman (if you are committed to being on the west coast).



I just want to correct one thing. Chapman requires a film to submit. 

Colleges that don't require any films to send in are UCLA, Boston University, Emerson College(can choose option of writing a script instead), Columbia College Chicago, Loyola Marymount University and USC. Being in the medical field can make you unique and stand out from the rest. I believe it can help especially when making films about medicine and viruses....you'll already have a background in it so you don't have to do any research like some other directors may.


----------



## Ard23 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the correction.

If we're talking undergrad programs here, I would actually advise against UCLA.


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 11, 2008)

It's true, USC requires no experience, and unlike a conservatory, you will learn all aspects of production before determining your emphasis, be it, editor, director, etc.


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 11, 2008)

You won't need an MFA if you get a BFA.  You do need a bachelor's of something if you want an MFA, though.  I would check into the rules...

Regarding USC, and only USC, they welcome people from other walks of life.  My incoming class has a former corporate litigator, a neuroscience Ph.D, a former youth pastor, former teachers, medical and business school dropouts, and bartenders slash graphic designers like myself.  

They assume no knowledge of the technical aspects of filmmaking.  The most crucial part of the applications are your ability to tell stories well, both emotionally and visually...they figure they can teach you how to operate a camera, but you either can tell a story or you can't.  Passion and determination are also critical, as is life experience, the roads you've traveled that nobody else has...

Good luck good luck good luck.


----------



## barbsteele (Aug 17, 2008)

> Originally posted by theboss814:
> I actually have my PharmD (a six-year endeavor), but lack and undergraduate degree. So I assume I would need undergraduate film training to have the knowledge base to succeed in a graduate film program (not to mention being competitive enough to get accepted into such a program).



Most graduate film programs actually prefer people from non-film academic backgrounds. It makes for better storytellers. 

You might want to call the admissions offices at some of the schools you're interested in. That Pharm.D degree sounds advanced enough that they might consider it the equivalent of a bachelors. 

From the USC cinema FAQ:

"*If I do not have an undergraduate degree in film studies, can I apply for a graduate degree in cinema-television?*
The school encourages applicants of all backgrounds. It is not a prerequisite to hold a bachelor's degree in film. Please see the appropriate sections regarding the individual USC School of Cinematic Arts programs."

http://cinema.usc.edu/admissions/applications/frequently-asked-questions.htm

And if you can't find enough hammy friends to act in a short, another alternate would be try volunteering as a production assistant. Working as a PA can give you a good idea of how the whole process works. I don't know where you're from, but I imagine even if you're in a small town there's bound to be a couple companies who shoot commercials, or a local or community TV station who wouldn't mind using you as free labor for a couple days


----------



## karen (Aug 29, 2008)

Because I'm a perfectionist, too...you do need an undergraduate degree to go to law school.  I obtained a J.D. only after getting my B.Comm.


----------

